

A profile of the lawyer who handles 20% of Florida's foreclosures - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202463898496&Housing_Crisis_Brings_Wealth_Rebukes_for_Floridas_Foreclosure_King

======
anigbrowl
In a delightful irony, he's just been hit with a securities disclosure suit by
a disgruntled investor: [http://www.tampabay.com/news/south-florida-
foreclosure-lawye...](http://www.tampabay.com/news/south-florida-foreclosure-
lawyer-sued-over-steep-drop-in-stock-price/1110704)

